# Networking >  It will log or not?

## jainbrijesh

I want to know that , what's get logged on server.

The options are:-

1) Anything comes in URL of the browser
2)Anything you access on net.

----------


## sutnarcha

Frankly speaking, the question is not clear :Confused: 

Actually your options 1) and 2) sound the same  :EEK!: 

Anything we access on net is thru URL only no. :Smile:

----------


## jainbrijesh

hi sutnarcha,

Have you ever visit the site Powerscrap.com?

As we can login there with our orkut password and I suggest you to visit it once, the interesting thing is that the URL will not change and you can explore orkut as you wish.

Then my question will be clear to you.

----------

